# "Herbal Hay"



## jtrux (Oct 25, 2013)

*Herbal tortoise hay - Tortoise Supply*

I recently tried out the Herbal Tortoise Hay from Tortoise Supply and I was really impressed by it. 

I own a young Gpb leopard tortoise and she devours it every time I offer it. I place a small pinch on top of the Mazuri and she will mow through it. 

I would not be discouraged by the price as it really isn't intended to be a meal replacement, but rather, it is ideally used as a treat or snack. 

One other thing, it smells fantastic. It has a potpourri smell to it and is very pleasant.

I have had my bag for several weeks and I still have half left. Like I said, I add a small pinch when I offer Mazuri so it should last quite a while. I've spend more on a single dog bone that my dog finishes in one sitting so after looking at it from that perspective, it's really not a bad deal at all.

Josh


----------



## julietteq (Oct 25, 2013)

*RE: Herbal tortoise hay - Tortoise Supply*

How old is your Leopard and how much Mazuri do you give her?


----------



## wellington (Oct 25, 2013)

*RE: Herbal tortoise hay - Tortoise Supply*

I had ordered some too and made a thread on it. I too love the smell. I just looked on his (Tyler's) sight, tortoisesupply and he now has dried dandelion. Will be trying that soon too.


----------



## Tom (Oct 25, 2013)

*RE: Herbal tortoise hay - Tortoise Supply*

I've tried it mixed in with greens with my leopards, Russians, sulcatas and dozens of hatchling sulcatas. They all ate it up with gusto.

One aspect of this product that Tyler mentioned to me was that it would be good for people who have to rely on grocery store greens all winter long. It's a good way to add some nutrition and fiber to the greens.


----------



## Moozillion (Oct 25, 2013)

*Herbal tortoise hay - Tortoise Supply*

This hay would not really be suitable for Hermann's, would it...?

But the dried dandelions would?


----------



## peasinapod (Oct 26, 2013)

*AW: RE: Herbal tortoise hay - Tortoise Supply*



Moozillion said:


> This hay would not really be suitable for Hermann's, would it...?
> 
> But the dried dandelions would?



I would feed the hay too. It seems to consist of herbs and flowers, so chances are a hermann's will like it. Peter even munches on grass hay if he's bored.


----------



## Moozillion (Oct 26, 2013)

*Herbal tortoise hay - Tortoise Supply*

Cool!!! Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Jan 18, 2014)

Here is a link to it: http://www.tortoisesupply.com/HerbalHay

I LOVE this stuff!!! Better still, my tortoises love it!

Usually by this time of year, we've had lots of rain and the native weeds are in full swing. Most years I am feeding nothing but weeds at this time of year. This year we've had almost no rain and instead have been having high temps in the 70s and 80s for the last 6-7 weeks. Its great tortoise weather, but the weeds aren't loving it. The shorter days and cold nights have brought any of my others plants to a slow crawl too. Even though its warm and sunny, all the plants still know it winter. Soooooo, the bottom line is, I am not able to grow much tortoise food right now. The cactus, grape vines and mulberry trees are all dormant and I've been forced to resort to {gasp} grocery store foods...

My grass plots are doing fine, and that is the bulk of the diets for all my sulcatas and leopards, but russians aren't really grass eaters. I've been using a variety of greens and spring mix. I sprinkle some calcium on 2 or 3 days a week, and that makes me feel better about it, but I still don't like it.

Tyler sent me this herbal hay mix a couple of months ago, and I absolutely love it. I drop some greens in, sprinkle some of this stuff on top and walk away. The tortoises love it. They don't leave one crumb of it behind. This is SOOOOOO much better for them than plain spring mix or leafy greens. I have no way to measure exactly how much better for them it is to have this variety mixed in, but I feel immeasurably better about feeding them with this added to their diet.

I HIGHLY recommend this product for anyone who feeds grocery store foods to their tortoises.


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks Tom. I will get some for Tortuga.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you for the tip. We gave lots weed to our torts too. But no rain this year so we feed them with the greens that we grow ourselves.


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh darn! I almost picked some up at the Pomona show!! Nuts. :dodgy:


----------



## Tom (Jan 18, 2014)

I think some people don't buy it because $25 seems kinda steep. But the stuff lasts a long time. I've been sprinkling it on the food of 20 russian hatchlings for two months and I still have to thirds of the original bag left.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 18, 2014)

I received a free sample, tried it on all my tortoises, and gave the rest of the bag to Will. I sprinkled it over the tortoises' food and none of my tortoises ate that day.


----------



## AnnV (Jan 18, 2014)

So, what exactly is in it?


----------



## wellington (Jan 18, 2014)

I have that stuff too. When I first got it, they seemed (leopard and Russian) too like it. Now, they won't touch it. I even mix it into different stuff, trying to disguise it and no go. It is a big bag. Has all kinds of stuff in it and smells good too me. I keep trying, as I do want them to eat it. I do have to use grocery store greens


----------



## jaizei (Jan 18, 2014)

AnnV said:


> So, what exactly is in it?



Top secret.

_*We are not posting a list of our ingredients in this mix. As we learned with our seed mixes, our competition was eager to copy our "formula" with the seeds as they would be with this. Rest assured that the ingredients are all beneficial and safe to tortoises and can be used in everyday diets. We hired a botanist and a nutritionist both to ensure this was the most complete diet like this for a tortoise specific diet. _


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 18, 2014)

Well yeah ! 25 dollars for 1pound thats crazy. Is it made from a golden rose bush wow . Thats higher than giraffe booty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigred (Jan 18, 2014)

I will have to give it a try, sometimes you just have to buy a bag to see for yourself and at the same time help support a good company like tortoisesupply


----------



## wellington (Jan 18, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Well yeah ! 25 dollars for 1pound thats crazy. Is it made from a golden rose bush wow . Thats higher than giraffe booty!!!!!!!!!



It isn't cheap. But, even though my torts now won't eat it, it is something I will keep trying until they do. You do get a lot in the bag and will just make the grocery store greens a better food to feed.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: RE: "Herbal Hay"*



bigred said:


> help support a good company like tortoisesupply



This right here....


----------



## bettinge (Jan 19, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I received a free sample, tried it on all my tortoises, and gave the rest of the bag to Will. I sprinkled it over the tortoises' food and none of my tortoises ate that day.



Are you saying none of your tortoises would touch it?

What kind of tort is Will? Did he like it? Did you give it to him straight or mixed with other greens or Mazuri?


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Well yeah ! 25 dollars for 1pound thats crazy. Is it made from a golden rose bush wow . Thats higher than giraffe booty!!!!!!!!!



"Crazy"?

Let's break this down. I'm feeding this to 20 russian babies two or three times a week. Been doing that about two months. So in 8 weeks I've used about $8 worth. That's about $1 worth a week, or roughly .33 cents per feeding. So for .33 cents my 20 Russians are getting somewhere around two dozen different types of weeds flowers and dried up goodness, which more closely simulates what they would eat in the wild. Let's see now... .33 cents per feeding, divided by 20 tortoises equals... 0.0165 cents per tortoise per feeding. Now THAT'S crazy! Crazy CHEAP! Only 1.6 PENNIES per feeding for all that variety and goodness in their diet. I spend more than that on a half hour of electricity out of their 45 watt basking flood bulbs.

So Mike... Mr. Taylor... If you can't swing the $24, just shut the light on one of your enclosures off one half hour early every day, and you will have lots and lots of pennies left over even AFTER buying this excellent food.



Now I've been a giraffe trainer for nearly 20 years, but I have no idea what "giraffe booty" is. Can you explain that one for me please. 




bettinge said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> > I received a free sample, tried it on all my tortoises, and gave the rest of the bag to Will. I sprinkled it over the tortoises' food and none of my tortoises ate that day.
> ...



Will is her "tortoise partner". That's his user name on the forum here too. He keeps a variety of species, and has a TREMENDOUS amount of tortoise experience. I've met him a few times and I think I can safely call him "friend" now.


----------



## bettinge (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry, I have not taken the time to go thru the check out. Is it $25 shipped?

Tom, think Booty call. What do you get on a Booty call? The Giraffe's booty is very high of the ground. Quite funny I think!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 19, 2014)

bettinge said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> > I received a free sample, tried it on all my tortoises, and gave the rest of the bag to Will. I sprinkled it over the tortoises' food and none of my tortoises ate that day.
> ...



None of my tortoises would eat their regular food when they got a whiff of the herbal hay. And "Will" is my tortoise partner who lives in San Diego. I don't know if his tortoises ate it or not.


----------



## bettinge (Jan 20, 2014)

Yvonne, are you now buying this product for your herd?


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: RE: "Herbal Hay"*



bettinge said:


> Sorry, I have not taken the time to go thru the check out. Is it $25 shipped?
> 
> Tom, think Booty call. What do you get on a Booty call? The Giraffe's booty is very high of the ground. Quite funny I think!



You hit the nail on the head . Mr. Tom I have three red foots and two sulcatas how long do you think one pound would last? I also have weeds and grass I mow and bail . So free is for me . I do like the way you broke it down . I may have to buy some and check it out . Giraffe booty is high off the ground, one of the animals you would not walk behind due to getting kicked or pooped on . Ha ha


----------



## Tom (Jan 20, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> bettinge said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I have not taken the time to go thru the check out. Is it $25 shipped?
> ...



No idea. It would just depend on how much you used and how often. I don't think someone with year round access to weeds and grass really needs this. I don't think larger sulcatas that will eat grass hay really need it either. This is a good way to improve the diet of those tortoises that are indoors all winter in snowy areas and stuck eating mostly grocery store greens. Think of someone with a single russian or a leopard in say Vermont, or something. This product would be a great way to add some fiber and variety. It could certainly be fed to a 100 pound sulcata in a basement somewhere in snow country, but grass hay seems more practical for that application.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 20, 2014)

bettinge said:


> Yvonne, are you now buying this product for your herd?



No,I guess my reply was a bit confusing. I made up the regular meal, then sprinkled a bit of the herbal hay over it. Once they got a whiff of the herbal hay, they wouldn't eat. They didn't even pick through the pile to get at the good stuff under the hay. They just turned up their noses at it and walked away.


----------



## Tom (Jan 20, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I received a free sample, tried it on all my tortoises, and gave the rest of the bag to Will. I sprinkled it over the tortoises' food and none of my tortoises ate that day.



How many of your tortoises will eat a brand new and totally different food the first time you try it? None of mine will. If people took their spring mix raised sulcatas and one day dropped a pile of chopped yard grass on the plate instead, what percentage of those tortoises would just eat it all up on day one. I bet very few. Like any other food, this one must be introduced gradually and persistently. The first few times I gave it my russians, they ate around it too, and left the crumbs at the bottom. After just a few more introductions, they got used to it and seem to start liking it. They leave no crumbs any more.

You know this. Tortoises are creatures of habit. Why did you give up after only a single attempt? I wouldn't expect ANY tortoise to eat it the very first day it sees this new and novel food.


----------



## AnnV (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for the "review" Tom. I appreciate it. I am going to try it. 

Always trying to improve my tort keeping conditions.


----------



## TylerStewart (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for the review, Tom! Like was said, almost all foods take a transition period to get them on to it. I still can't get my tortoises to chow down on the ZooMed diets, but I don't doubt that they're good diets because of that. The intent here was for variety for the many many tortoises that don't have access to a backyard full of weeds. We grow a lot of our own weeds also, but I don't grow them fast enough to keep up with my needs, so we use this to complete my intended variety in their diets, as a supplemental feeding item on top of commercially grown greens and other food items. To try it once or twice and give up was nowhere near giving the product a fair shot. Many people use it and love it, and regardless of a tortoise chowing down (or not) on the first attempt, it's a huge "positive" in a tortoise's diet.


----------



## bettinge (Jan 20, 2014)

Tyler, I really like the fact that your finding new products that fill a niche in the market that seems unfilled so far. I've tried filling it by picking weeds in the fall and drying them to mix with Mazuri and ZooMed diet all winter. It's odd, my torts pick out the dried (slightly rehydrated) greens from the Mazuri, when they don't really have a desire for them on their own. Perhaps they crave the color or consistency of what they would eat naturally. 

I've actually started thinking Mazuri and Zoo Med diet are better than store greens in the winter. I never use store greens when the torts are out side all summer. I believe store greens are grown in VERY nutrient rich soil, and have little fiber- not at all what they find naturally in their home environment. I. Suspect (hope) your product is not grown fast in these ultra rich and fertilized soils. 

I also find Toms and Yvonne's recommendations extremely valuable. I have to dig a bit deeper when reviews are written by anyone who got a free sample, seems a bit of a conflict of interest. Not to say that I don't respect it, I just need to do my home work. From Toms prospective the product is extremely inexpensive because his torts love it. From Yvonne's point of view it's extremely expensive as it all goes to waste. My take is its a risky buy, but I WILL get some to form my own opinion (assuming shipping costs are reasonable). I hope this thread will be kept open so I can add my unbiased opinion in the future!

Tyler, how much is shipping and handling for a pound (NY address). 

Are all ingredients added in equal weights? 

Since its dried, is its shelf life indefinite? 

Will you seek a formal nutritional review? 

It would be nice if the top five ingredients were made known, but I don't blame you for not doing so. 

Scott


----------



## TylerStewart (Jan 20, 2014)

I understand your questioning of reviews from people that got free samples, but I didn't pick and send samples to people that I knew would give me favorable reviews. I have no reason to think Yvonne likes me at all LOL. Additionally, the people that got free samples aren't able to leave a review on my site; you have to order it thru the site to be able to review it there. Most of the positive feedback in public and in private that I've got wasn't from people that got free samples, but was from people that got on the site and ordered it. It's not going to work if you expect your tortoises to eat it eagerly on day one and not give it a transition period, or attempt to wean them on to it, like any other food generally needs. It has a strong odor, a good odor, but it probably is pretty intense for the tortoises at first. The free samples were sent to probably 15 people, almost all of which were "major tortoise people" prior to me offering it for sale in an attempt to get their feedback on it in case it needed any changes. One of the 15 said he didn't really care for it, and now it appears Yvonne is number two (I didn't know this prior to this thread). Her partner was number one (he had his own sample sent to him at the same time). The other 13 or so are enjoying it and as far as I know, still using it, and many have re-ordered it. There's another reptile market that has taken to it, and uses it more than tortoise people now, as well as some rodent groups (guinea pigs, rabbits, etc). 

We do not use the same weight for all ingredients, as that could or would drive the price way up. We use honeysuckle flowers, for example, which my cost is around $50 for a pound of them. Many other ingredients are similarly expensive, and while I do appreciate all the fancy ingredients, I didn't want to make my product $40 a pound or $30 a pound, so I had to keep things within reason. The most expensive aspects of it are admittedly a smaller percentage of the total weight. Other more common ingredients like dandelion is much cheaper per pound. There's no ingredient that makes up more than about 6-7% or so of the complete mix by weight or by volume, so there's not really a "filler" if that's what you're asking. 

Shipping for a single pound or two would probably be between about $9 and $13, depending on where you live (West coast cheaper). We tie to FedEx for our shipping rates, and our shipping discount is applied to all orders, but FedEx has never been an efficient way to ship a 1 or 2 pound shipment. You could probably ship 4-5-6 pounds for only a few dollars more. Additionally, the shipping weight on a single pound of this mix is somewhere around 1 pound 8 ounces once you add the box, but the size of it makes it hit 3 pounds for dimensional weight, so it's probably calculating a 3 pound box. 

It all ships from zip code 89032, if you want to calculate shipping via FedEx.com, or you can plug it in on my site and while viewing your cart click "estimate shipping" and it will quote you. All things being equal, my site's shipping will be cheaper than FedEx.com. 

Shelf life is indefinite. I have no reason to think it would be any less potent 3 years down the road than it is initially. 

We've been taking smaller bags to shows selling them much cheaper as more of a trial size. A pound is a ton of food, as Tom said, and would last a very long time. Photo below is a baby sulcata with just 2 ounces, so you can imagine the quantity of 16 ounces. For $25, it's not expensive for what you get. This isn't timothy hay, and the ingredients are not cheap.


----------



## turtlegirl13 (Jan 20, 2014)

I just ordered some!


----------



## bettinge (Jan 20, 2014)

I just ordered a pound! It was $35.90 delivered to NY, in case anyone is interested. 

Thanks Tyler! I hope I didn't make you feel as though you needed to defend your product. As I said, I think you fill a need, and I believe that you have done your homework for the ingredients. 

I've been drying weeds, and still will, to round out their winter diet. I believe your product will enhance what I'm already doing. 

Don't worry, I won't pass judgement should they not love it the first day/week, etc.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Jan 20, 2014)

Good thread! And great product, Tyler! I just ordered 2 lbs. between my own pets and my fosters, I need all the help I can get in Oregon. Sounds like an easy solution to a complicated problem in a cold climate (plus busy schedule).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 20, 2014)

Sandy says this in that she is unwilling to dig up her yard like I am.


----------



## Tom (Jan 20, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sandy says this in that she is unwilling to dig up her yard like I am.



You and your shovels full of dirt and weeds... Your sulcatas will never know hunger...


----------



## AnnV (Jan 20, 2014)

Couldn't this be shipped US mail. Dont they have the envelopes that ship out for one price no matter weight. Boxes too. For something like $5.


----------



## TylerStewart (Jan 20, 2014)

AnnV said:


> Couldn't this be shipped US mail. Dont they have the envelopes that ship out for one price no matter weight. Boxes too. For something like $5.



It wouldn't fit in a flat rate envelope, it's much too large. The medium flat rate box is something like $10.50 if I remember right, and the USPS site and software are a nightmare to use, the tracking sucks, they lost about 10% of my shipments when I was using them; I'm just over it. We recently shipped a box to Germany as a favor to someone, the box was missing for 6 weeks and eventually was returned to us, no explanation, no nothing, and we had spent almost $100 to ship it. USPS never had a record of it being in their system at all, even though they had it 6 weeks and took our money to print the label. It was weird, and won't happen again. 

To add USPS to my website as a shipping option just complicates further something that wouldn't really save any money (people overwhelmed with shipping options, and people trying to ship tortoises in USPS flat rate boxes, etc). The smallest items like most books, terramycin and a few other things we ship for $1.95 which is normal USPS postage (I just use a $2 stamp, so I don't have to use their software). 

All your orders are packed and leave in the morning. Thanks!


----------



## wellington (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you Tyler for explaining all about the ingredients and the shipping. I too always wondered why more don't use usps. I thought all their problems were just in my area and the illiterate carriers we have. They are not reliable at all and don't blame you for not wanting too deal with them. Btw, I love the smell of the herbal hay. Although my torts are not that fond of it yet, I do keep trying. I do know it takes some time and my leopard has always been picky anyway. 
For others too try. Sneak in a little bit into their favorite, like Mazuri. I have just recently found, like yesterday, that if it's don't a little at a time, in something like Mazuri, the smell is not as intense and they hardly know, if at all, that it's there. The important part is getting them too eat it. They don't have too like it, to still get it fed too them. Think out of the box or just dumping it or sprinkling it on their food.


----------



## turtlegirl13 (Jan 20, 2014)

How should I go about introducing this to my tortoise when I receive the product. Sasha has been raised on mostly home grown greens and veggies as well as some 5 star dry food types. Until I joined the website I had never heard of giving leafs and such to tortoises but I am glad I joined so I can feed her right!  Sasha doesn't seem to be picky though, when I have introduced new things to her in the past she will eat them right up! Let me know! 
Thank you all!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 20, 2014)

Turtlegirl, to start: take one of Sasha's favorite greens. Romaine, green leaf lettuce..only you know which is her favorite. Get it wet and then sprinkle some of the hay product on it. The dry crumbles of hay will stick to the wet green. Because it's a favorite, she should eat it right up.


----------



## turtlegirl13 (Jan 20, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Turtlegirl, to start: take one of Sasha's favorite greens. Romaine, green leaf lettuce..only you know which is her favorite. Get it wet and then sprinkle some of the hay product on it. The dry crumbles of hay will stick to the wet green. Because it's a favorite, she should eat it right up.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## AnnV (Jan 20, 2014)

I never tried Mazuri until my Redfoots were 2 (and I joined TFO). Now I feed it at least once or twice a week. My I. Star eats it, too. I soak the pellets and mix any greens in with the Mazuri. They all clean every bite.
I will definitely mix the herbal hay in the Mazuri. 
I know it is good for the Star, but is this recommended for redfoots as well?


----------



## turtlegirl13 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Herbal Hay Review*

So, today was the day I got my herbal hay! I've got to say this stuff smells amazing, strong, but amazing! I am not sure what a tortoise will think though so I put Sasha to the test! I mixed some of the hay with some greens and put it in her enclosure. She walked right up to it and smelled it but it seemed like s



he was going to eat it, she hasn't yet. But of course all new things take time, if she eats the hay in the next few days I will say 5 stars!!
- Jenny Anhold


----------



## turtlegirl13 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Review of Herbal Hay*

So it was been a few days now and Sasha is loving her new Herbal Hay. I have been slowly giving her more herbal hay and less lettuce and now I have a mix of 50/50! Sasha actually heads first to eat the hay and then eats her lettuce. It has many leaves and plants which she really enjoys. At first Sasha didn't like the over powering lavender smell but after a few days she got used to it and now eats it happily. What are your opinions on Herbal Hay?


----------



## Kele7710 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Review of Herbal Hay*

I basically got the same stuff with roses weeds dandelions this week, Stanley loves it


----------



## GotTort (Jan 26, 2014)

It only took two attempts to get Gotleib (RT) to start eating it!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Jan 26, 2014)

I ordered two lbs, Tyler shipped it quickly! Thanks!
Already a hit at my house.

And Ken, my yard is mud/clay. There are no weeds to dig up. I actually go up to the mountain and get shovels full of weeds from a friends property. 
And the front yard....well...my landlord would frown on me digging up the landscaping. Hahaha


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2014)

My young sulcatas ate it the first time I offered it to them mixed in with endive. They aren't leaving any crumbs behind either.


----------



## crimson_lotus (Feb 1, 2014)

*RE: Herbal tortoise hay - Tortoise Supply*

First day giving my Redfoot some, and she really liked it. I also like the smell it brings to her tortoise table


----------



## Evy (Feb 21, 2014)

Penny my sully loved the herbal hay since the first day. Great stuff! I'm glad to provide her more variety: I even bought different weeds seeds to mixed even more. It was worth the money.


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 21, 2014)

My kidlets absolutely love this stuff! Thank you Tyler [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 9, 2014)

I bought a bag of Herbal Hay a few weeks ago. My torts have no problem eating it. I'll either mash it up with some Mazuri or sprinkle it over misted greens. Either way, they chomp down and eat it all.

I'm very pleased with this product and feel good about the extra variety it provides.

Thanks @TylerStewart


----------



## angie1980 (Sep 18, 2014)

Is it suitable for Hermann torts too?


----------



## zenoandthetortoise (Sep 18, 2014)

Yep


----------



## angie1980 (Sep 20, 2014)

Great Thanks


----------



## Randi (Dec 16, 2014)

Tried to order here in Canada and I'm unable  a little sad now.


----------



## zenoandthetortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

Randi said:


> Tried to order here in Canada and I'm unable  a little sad now.



Bummer! I just got my winter supply.


----------



## Krabby (Dec 25, 2014)

I just ordered a pound, among some other things as well!


----------



## zenoandthetortoise (Dec 25, 2014)

Krabby said:


> I just ordered a pound, among some other things as well!



I think you'll be happy you did. My marginated will eat it right out of the bag. For my redfoot and Burm I either dust it all over greens or mash it up with Mazuri.


----------



## ekmeeks (Jan 22, 2015)

my leopards and Russian love it and you just need a little to go a long way. the pound bag is still three quarter full and I have had it well over a month. I have the dried dandelion ordered should be here tomorrow will let you know if it is as good.


----------



## crimson_lotus (Jan 24, 2015)

I've been using this herbal hay for 6+ months and I have 3/4 of the bag left. I sprinkle it on top of her food and she loves it. Mind you, I live in MA and weeds aren't exactly plentiful...there is about 5 inches of snow on the ground right now and it's still coming...so when I feed her grocery store greens, I sprinkle this mix on top and it makes me feel better about what she's eating.


----------

